# Msr Close-up



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Doing a few more macro tests so opened my Phenix 70's manual, MSR movement.










Macro taken with Sony717, cropped and compressed, don't wanna stress Roy's server too much with humungous sized files


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Great picture,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done GD,

Belting picture.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Indeed it is a fabtastic shot







- what equipment are you using for close ups like this?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Gravedodger,

That the same camera that I use Sony DSC 717, great piece of kit.

Roger


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Standard lens


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I want one,


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Recently superceded by an 8Mp version I think


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Who said size is'nt important,


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

At our age, its like getting a marshmallow into a moneybox !!!


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

yup Roger, standard lens no attachments .... I could've got abit closer but the lens started to block out the light









i really should invest in some proper lighting, .... desk halogen is all i got now









ah well ... everything in good time







glad you like the pic chaps, i've only had the 717 for a few months so I'm still in a learning curve


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've had the 710 for 12 years and I am still getting used to it.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I've had the 710 for 12 years and I am still getting used to it.


I know its too late now, but " try before you buy " is often a good scheme!


----------

